# New Member x



## vickix (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi, 
I'm on my 1st IVF cycle have just started menopur injections   

xxx


----------



## pinkcat (Dec 3, 2008)

Welcome to FF vickix ! This is a great website for support, information, laughter and friendship. It helped me a great deal throughout my treatment. Have a good look round the site, post in whatever section you want and make yourself at home. There are so many sections here with a huge amount of information, so whatever you are going through there will be someone here to help.

Here are some links I think you may find helpful
IVF
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=3.0

You may want to start a diary of your fertility journey 
click here

You might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi". 
click here

The What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) thread will give you some info on how to navigate the site 
click here

If you look on the main forum index you will find location boards. You can find others in your area, and even people going to the same clinic who will provide invaluable advice - some groups even have meet ups.

We have a live chat room where you can meet other members, take part in themed chat events and gain a wealth of information from people who are or have been dealing with infertilty. New member chat is at 8pm on Wednesday, where we can introduce you to other members, show you around the chat room and help with any queries you may have both in the chat room and on the boards. Please take a look at the calendar and of course our Chat Zone: click here

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support and information. 
Best of luck! 
 
Pinkcat


----------



## vickix (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi Pinkcat

Thank You so much for your message it was very helpfull I am going to try out the
diary aswelll 

x


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2011)

Hiya Vickix

Welcome to fertility friends...How are you finding the injections? I too am about to start my first cycle of ivf...af due in about 6 days time so just awaiting that until i can get going.

Nat xxx


----------



## vickix (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi Natalie

I am finding them fine really no pain at all glad its so easy I'm quite a skinny little thing theres not a lot to me so
I was really worried about the injections. What injections are you on? Where are you from?

Vick xxx

Vicki Smith 22 f Glasgow + DP Chris 26
Attending ACS @ GRI
Semen perfect & Ovulating ok
HSG - 1 tube removed and other badly scarred
Started treatment on the  18/10/11 started taking metformin once daily then twice daily from the 25/10/11 and continue with injections!!          Started menopur injections for 2days on the 5/11/11 am then pm and then only continue with menopur
till 11/11/11 only in the am from the 7/11/11 and also begin cetrotide on the 7th till the 11/11/11 attend
ACS on Friday the 11/11/11 for scan and blood

p.s I dont know how to attach this to my profile yet  x


----------



## Sulli_C (Mar 24, 2011)

Natalie

I was just reading there that you have hydro in both tubes but have decided to proceed with a first go at ivf. I am the same - the only difference with me is that my consultant has advised against getting my tubes removed as she says there are other complications that can arise from this. But reading some of the other comments from people in the same position makes me feel like I am on a fast track to nowhere by going down this route. I'd be really interested to hear more about what you were told.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2011)

Hiya Ladies

Vickix - Oh that's good to know then x I am due to take Buserelin injections on the 12th x I am originally from Manchester but i live in Kent now xxxx 

Sulli_C - Hiya, I have heard so many different conflicting comments with regards to hydros. I was told by one consultant that my tubes were badly damaged and the hydros were severe and they recommended that i have them removed before carrying on with ivf. The second consultant said they think i should  sort my tubes before ivf however they said that they would not remove them as they thought that was drastic and that clipping them was the way to go...they also mentioned that they may be able to drain them and make a new tube!?. we decided that we had to give ivf a go with them...if all the cycles failed i may look back and wonder what if it might of happened with them. I also asked could ivf work with hydros and was told it could and had with lots of women of all ages and if it doesn't work for us then we will sit back down with the consultant and discuss the clipping or new tube in more depth.

I did read somewhere that having tubes removed can lower your egg reserve, however i did ask the consultant this and they said that was untrue
.
Its such a hard decision to make and you must do what feels right for you. Did the consultant mention what other complications may arise by removing them? maybe you could give the clinic a call and see if they can discuss this with you and that might put your mind a rest a little.

Im always here if you want to have a chat

Nat xxx


----------



## vickix (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi Natalie

When you go in for your injections the nurse will show you everything and allow you to do it yourself while
she watches I ohnestly felt no pain from it. Good luck with them let me know how you are when you start them  

Sulli_C - I have already have one of my tubes removed due to ectopic pregnancy and my eggs are fine I think
if they are of no use whatsoever its best to have them removed. The tube I have is badly damaged if I had another
ectopic through that tube then it would be removed aswell.

Vick x


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2011)

Hey Vickix

I have already got my d/r drugs at home and have had a tuition when i went for my chat and plan on 26th October. So just have to wait for my period then ring the clinic to tell them i have started with my tab one in morning and 1 in the evening. and then the next day 13th i will inject myself at home.

I dont go back to the clinic until the 24th for my baseline scan xxxx


----------



## vickix (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi Natalie

That seems like a much better way of doing I would have rather have had all the stuff before hand aswell, I
hope you manage them no bother at all let me know when you start and how your finding it and always better
to stick the needle in quickly so you dont feel it  

Vick xxx


----------



## Sulli_C (Mar 24, 2011)

Natalie & vicki

Thank you both for your posts.  I rang the clinic after the initial diagnosis of the hydros and was told by a second doctor that they wouldn't consider doing anything with my tubes at this stage as there was evidence of resulting decreased ovarian function and that to have them clipped might cause antibodies to be produced which could affect an embryo. So the 2nd doctor agreed with the 1st that we should play it by ear and see how the 1st cycle goes. It's just that this advice contradicts almost anything else I've ever read myself. Oh well will just give it a go and see how far we get.

Good luck! X


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2011)

Vickix - Yeah will do hun, i think i will be Ok with them just so anxious to get going now. Have you been given your other dates ? xxx

Sully_C -  I hope everything goes well for you hun, when will you be starting if you dont mind me asking? xxx


----------



## Sulli_C (Mar 24, 2011)

Hey I had my planning appointment on Thursday past and got my meds and everything so hope to start week after next when AF due. But have to have scan on day 1/2/3 of that to check lining etc and cos my last scan showed 2 small cysts need to check them before getting go ahead. Knowing me nothing will be straight forward!


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2011)

Sully_c - Lol i know it can feel like that, i feel like too. we will be starting a week apart then im due to start in 6 days time when af is due xxx


----------



## Sulli_C (Mar 24, 2011)

Fingers crossed for us both natalie. I sort of feel that every step forward will be a bonus. This cycle is very much trial and error for me. Ridiculous really at over 4 grand a pop!


----------



## vickix (Nov 6, 2011)

Natalie I know that anxious feeling to well youl be glad when its away youl feel a bit more excited not got other dates yet back in on Friday so will know more then.  x

Sulli_C I have felt exactly the same always something going wrong hope things get more
straightforward for you and things go according t plan! x


----------



## vickix (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi Ladys

How are you both getting on with your treatment?

xxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2011)

Hello ladies

how are you ? I have been unable to start my cycle as af was late!   but i will be starting on the 19th december so not too long to wait.

Hope you are well, how is your tx going? X x x


----------



## vickix (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi Natalie

Sorry to hear your treatment is delayed a bit!

I am finished with my injections ets went in for EC last week on Monday
and had 2 embryos transferred last thursday go in for PT on the 29th the
waiting is actauly the hardest part excited but nervous  

xxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2011)

Hey hun

Glad to hear everything has been going well for you hun sending you lots of   thoughts for the 29th Let us know how you get on x x x


----------



## vickix (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi bbz

Got our BFP today still shocked   burst out crying Im 
so happy how are things with you? 

xxxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2011)

Congratulations on your    hun im so happy for you x x x x


----------



## vickix (Nov 6, 2011)

Thank You  How are things with you? xxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2011)

Hello ladies

Hope you are well,

Vickix - How are you and bump hunni? xxxx


----------



## vickix (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi Natalie

Had a little bit of spotting on Tuesday everything is fine tho thats me 6weeks on Thursday there got another scan and could see
the heartbeat it was amazing  

How are things with you? You looking forward to christmas? 

xxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2011)

Hey hun

Glad everyhting is going well with you 2   x i bet that was such an amazing moment hun xxx

Yeah im ok just cant wait to get on only 2 days to go ! strange how you find yourself wishing days away  

Are you all ready for xmas hun? xxx


----------



## vickix (Nov 6, 2011)

It was tried my best not to cry but couldnt help it it's so emotional!

So what starts in 2 dyas is that the tablets or the injections? It ohnestly will fly in once you start!

Not at all got like one prezzie in!!  

xxxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2011)

aww id be the same lol

af due on the 19th but will probably start the 2oth because i dont normally come on till the evening time   so will take tab on the 20th and start injections on the 21st...im away at the moment in manchester forxmas so had to get all my xmas shopping early but im back on the 27 as i have a baseline san on the 29th xxx


----------



## vickix (Nov 6, 2011)

Thats great to hear keep me update on how your finding the injections ets good luck with it all  

I hope you have a great Chrismas! xxxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2011)

Hello hunni

Hope you are well af has finally arrived so have takenmy first pill today and will start my injections tomorrow!.

Hope you have a lovely Christmas   xxxx


----------



## vickix (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi bbz

Thats great  you must be so glad how did the first injections go? It will al fly in do you
know when EC is?

A vary merry Christmas to you and your partner hope you have a great time!!

xxxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2011)

Hey Hun

I just did my first injection and it was fine, i think they said looking to go for ec on the 23rd jan.

Hope you and oh have a Magical Christmas and best wishes for 2012 xxx


----------



## vickix (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi bbz

Christmas was great back to work!  Thats brilliant about your EC not long at all and it flys in after that even the
dreaded 2ww your EC is just before my Birthday  

xxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey hun
Glad you had a good xmas x whens your birthday? xxx


----------



## vickix (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi

My birthday is on the 24th  really excited for you cant wait till you get your eggs colleted etc while you call the lab and getting
them put back in is the most nailbiting part I thought.

Whats your plans for the New Year?

xxxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2011)

Hey Hun

Yeah i can imagine! not up tomuch jun, just going to go and see some family and then have a nice dinner. What are your pkans? xxx


----------



## vickix (Nov 6, 2011)

Well Im stuck in work till 7pm then home and the Mr will have a nice dinner made for us and bring in the bells with an orange juice! 
Keep me updated on how your doing and I will let you know how my scan goes on the 5th Happy New Year when it comes  xxxx


----------



## vickix (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi bbz 

How are things? 

Are you on ********? My scan was amazing abbay was very lively and I got a great pic 

xxxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2012)

Hey Hunni

Did you have your scan today?sorry hun i didnt know   i bet that was amazing! so very happy for you xx

All good my end, had my first follie scan today, have 11 follies ranging from 6-13mm and 3 smaller ones that they didnt size. Next scan is on wednesday.

How far gone are you now? xxx


----------



## pinkcat (Dec 3, 2008)

Hi vicki and Natalie,
As this is an introductions thread we usually like to encourage members to move on to other areas of FF ....however I realise that you are at different stages so it might not be easy for you to link up so can I suggest that you continue your conversation via the PM system


----------



## vickix (Nov 6, 2011)

Ok thanks pinkcat Natalie I will pm you xxx


----------

